# Albino Snakes lifespan



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I was just wondering if Albino snakes have a shorter lifespan than a "normal" 
snake? Also since they don't have any pigmentation does the light hurt their eyes?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i've had corns and the breeder i sold them to told me my amellinistic (essentially an 'albino') outlived her mate who was a month younger than her.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

albinos are sensitive to light


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I haven't seen any behavioral differences between my Amelanistics (Albinos) to Normals to even Anerythristics and beyond...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> albinos are sensitive to light
> [snapback]1193787[/snapback]​


I have read that too, but I dont know how true it is????


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> > albinos are sensitive to light
> ...


 well you know the leucistic gators why arent they kept outside, its probabaly because of this i think the lack of color in the skin makes them more vulnerable to damaging uv light and actually not being a true albino this gator has blue eyes and does not suffer from light sensitivity where albinos have red eyes, cant see well and there ayes are also sensitive to light


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Although they arent snakes

My albino Pac Man Frog dosent react any 
differently to light than my normal 
pac does


----------

